# Finally some snow



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Finally got some snow here in Ohio, Gave me something to do atleast. The only bad thing about winter is you have to sit and wait before you can actually go out and do work, other then that its just lining stuff up for next season. Gets old really quick. We got about 7 inches here the other day kept all of our trucks busy for about 22 hours, no complaints no problems everything went good, I hope everyone else had the same luck. Now we wait for the next one.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

We had about 6" on Friday morning. I can do with or without it. It's snowing lightly right now, and I just came inside from BBQing some ribeye steaks. I can BBQ anytime of the year.


----------

